# Anesthesia-Isoflurane Inhalation Treatment



## pakeaney (Dec 28, 2010)

How would this be coded?  See alot with aerosal medication, (94640, etc) but this seems to me that the anesthesia is the treatment given to the pt through inhalation.  Thanks for your help in advance.


----------

